# How to target lower body fat loss



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi there,

I am just looking to get some advice and tips on how to target losing fat on my lower body. Hip, Thigh, Glute, Calf area? I am very curvy/hourglass figure and need to target this area specifically.

My top half is very skinny, I am happy with my ab definition/outline and generally how I look on top. I have introduced upper body weight exercises in an attempt to gain a little more muscle as I cannot afford to lose any more fat off my top half or I will be too boney/skinny.

My bottom half on the other hand has always held more fat in the areas I stated above, and I am just wondering how I can target fat loss as apposed to building more muscle in the area?

On my current diet I have lost a couple of pounds and I am in a position where I am not bothered about my weight, just more what I see in the mirror and it is the bottom half that needs changing.

I do HIIT on the treadmill for 15 minutes around 3 x per week. And on my leg day I do squats, SLDL, Lunges and leg press. But I am in the position where I am unaware if my training is just going to build muscle and therefore make my lower half bigger.

I train 3-4 times a week and the days I can train are Mon-Fri.

If anybody has any advice on the type of cardio I could do, or the type of lower body workouts I can to shift fat on my lower half and not necessarily build muscle at this stage. Given I train back and biceps and shoulders and triceps together. I have 2 days to fit in abs and lower half.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You've just gotta keep losing bodyfat.. there is no way of targeting specific areas.

We all have areas where we hold most our bodyfat and this is pretty much set (I believe by hormones).


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

> You've just gotta keep losing bodyfat.. there is no way of targeting specific areas.
> 
> We all have areas where we hold most our bodyfat and this is pretty much set (I believe by hormones).


That was my understanding, but its hard as I really cannot afford to lose any more off my top half but can on my bottom.

With regards to training my lower half, what sets and rep ranges would be more enduring compared to strength/hypertrophy?

I currently do squats, lunges, sldl, leg presses.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Gmags said:


> That was my understanding, but its hard as I really cannot afford to lose any more off my top half but can on my bottom.
> 
> With regards to training my lower half, what sets and rep ranges would be more enduring compared to strength/hypertrophy?
> 
> I currently do squats, lunges, sldl, leg presses.


Everyone will have different views on this, as again one thing that works for one, may not work as well for another. I would however suggest higher reps and lower weights would be better for burning the calories. However, like cardio any fat burned will be burned all over, it wouldn't be site specific.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gmags said:


> That was my understanding, but its hard as I really cannot afford to lose any more off my top half but can on my bottom.


I'm afraid that's just the way it is. However the will be a tipping point where it will really start shifting from the more stubborn areas... you won't end up shredded on top with loads of lower-bodyfat.



Gmags said:


> With regards to training my lower half, *what sets and rep ranges would be more enduring* compared to strength/hypertrophy?


what do you mean?


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

> I'm afraid that's just the way it is. However the will be a tipping point where it will really start shifting from the more stubborn areas... you won't end up shredded on top with loads of lower-bodyfat.
> 
> what do you mean?


If I trained 5 x 5 on legs or 4 x 8-12 wouldn't I be training in rep ranges that would promote muscle growth? Which is something I really don't want or need on my lower body.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Gmags said:


> If I trained 5 x 5 on legs or 4 x 8-12 wouldn't I be training in rep ranges that would promote muscle growth? Which is something I really don't want or need on my lower body.


Don't train legs if you are that worried and do your cardio 2x on a bike instead. I doubt it is a concern, as building muscle is not so easy. I would never suggest dropping squats for any female.

We all hold fat more in certain areas, legs, bum, hips especially for females. It won't just keep coming off your upper body.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gmags said:


> If I trained 5 x 5 on legs or 4 x 8-12 wouldn't I be training in rep ranges that would promote muscle growth? Which is something I really don't want or need on my lower body.


Along the line of what Sim said... why train legs then?

Having said that, you aren't going to add a significant amount of muscle regardless of how you train (consideration you're in a calorie deficit, female and natural). You'll more than likely add a very small amount of muscle, but increase strength (mainly due to technique and neurological adaptation) and you'll look and feel better for it... so why worry?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> Yohimbine on a fasted stomach and CV within 1hr of taking it
> 
> Has to be fasted or it won't work. It targets the alpha 2 receptors that are found mostly in the thighs and glutes of women.


You do need to already be lean though


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I would suggest looking at diet adjustments that would naturally lower your oestrogen levels. I was shocked when I first stumbled across information about how much of the stuff we drink and eat is causing high oestrogen (in men and women).


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I would suggest looking at diet adjustments that would naturally lower your oestrogen levels. I was shocked when I first stumbled across information about how much of the stuff we drink and eat is causing high oestrogen (in men and women).


 o sounds interesting... any pointers on what lowers oestrogen?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Fasted interval hill sprints seem to do the trick for me


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> o sounds interesting... any pointers on what lowers oestrogen?


 I'm still learning about all this so please bear with me 

So what I have understood so far - I wouldn't say women need to have low oestrogen levels to lose weight, but oestrogen *dominance* and low progesterone is linked to weight gain on belly, hips and thighs in women - (as a side note, for men this is all systematically different when it comes to hormones).

Also, for women - healthy Oestrogen levels has a role in equal fat distribution so oestrogen is good!

I have read that from about the age of 35 women start to experience oestrogen *dominance* and low progesterone and diet and lifestyle changes can prevent weight gain and other issues associated with it. If hormones are in check 35+ Women can respond better to fat burning exercise (cardio and such) and metabolise fat without burning muscle - which is a problem for men.

OK so diet suggestions would be -

Cruciferous vegetables (broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts and cabbage, etc)

Zinc, Vit C, multi-B vitamins, Vit E

Avoid ALL plastic food packaging including bottled water

Avoid caffeine

For me, bottled water and caffeine are my biggest weaknesses, this is where I fall down immensely but in the grand scheme of things I'm doing much better. I started getting acne which I am sure was linked, like a few spots but massive and painful - which was driving me mad. Cleared up now.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I'm still learning about all this so please bear with me
> 
> So what I have understood so far - I wouldn't say women need to have low oestrogen levels to lose weight, but oestrogen *dominance* and low progesterone is linked to weight gain on belly, hips and thighs in women - (as a side note, for men this is all systematically different when it comes to hormones).
> 
> ...


 that's great thankyou


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

You can't target fat loss or fat distribution but you can do the following to optimise your desired goals...

You can build more lean mass to shape your physique and this will have the effect you're looking for so my best advice is to get out of the fear of building muscle. If you say your top half is skinny... you need to build some muscle.

Yohimbine as mentioned above, no point unless you're lean and need to refine.

The best thing I'd suggest is doing HIIT cardio or GPP such as farmers walks or other loaded carries, battle ropes, prowled and sled work or sprints. This will help to mobilise fat cells particularly stubborn areas.

You cannot manipulate how fat loss is distributed with LISS whatsoever.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I'm still learning about all this so please bear with me
> 
> So what I have understood so far - I wouldn't say women need to have low oestrogen levels to lose weight, but oestrogen *dominance* and low progesterone is linked to weight gain on belly, hips and thighs in women - (as a side note, for men this is all systematically different when it comes to hormones).
> 
> ...


 I have no specific knowledge on this subject. However my feeling is you are totaly p1ssing in the wind trying to manipulate hormones through diet. Even more so if you are doing it blind i.e. with no blood tests. Any positive effects are more than likely coincidence


----------

